# Pint Ball Mason Jar



## dry (Sep 10, 2006)

Need any help I can get! I have a Pint Ball Mason Jar, Fruit print on front, Made In USA, Clear, Measuring unit on side, Bottom says genuine Ball sculptuped 6IA Mason JAR A20, print on lid-Presto glass lid.
 Don't have pick right now, any help appreciated. Also have quart Ball Perfect Mason Jar, measuring unit on side, Made in USA, Bottom 10N in circle with 7 6 5
 Can anyone tell me when these came out and the value?
 Thanks again,
 dry


----------



## bobclay (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi dry!

 In jar terms, these are both relatively modern jars. The pint Ball Mason was made sometime after 1962...I'd have to see a pic of the embossing and base to get any closer than that, or know whether metric measurements (added in 1974) was on one side and cups and ounces on the other. The Perfect Mason was made between 1956 and 1962. The cups and ounce measurements were placed on the side of Ball jars in late 1956 and the Perfect Mason jars themselves were discontinued in 1962 so it has to be in that time frame somewhere.

 Book value on each is going to be about a dollar each simply because so many were made.

 Bob Clay


----------



## dry (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks,
 Can you tell me if presto lids came on ball jars or are they from a different time frame.
 Thanks,
 dry


----------



## bobclay (Sep 11, 2006)

The Presto glass lids are earlier, perhaps 30s or 40s and go on the Presto jars, of which there are several. Most all companies went to the metal 2 piece lids after WWII because they were cheaper to mass produce and ship.

 Hope this helps!  )

 Bob Clay


----------



## dry (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks, 
 Do you if they have any value.
 Yhanks
 dry


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 14, 2006)

Value for Presto closures is pretty low, Presto jars complete with the correct lid are generally worth about $1.00 each for quarts & pints.  Half gallons & half pints are worth more, but figure no more than 50cents for glass insert & aluminum screw band or Presto aluminum screw cap.  -Tammy


----------



## dry (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know. I love this forum!
 You have been very helpful.
 Thanks,
 dry


----------

